# Everest Home



## Phantom (Jul 13, 2013)

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/Everest-Home-Edition.shtml

Everest Home Edition is a system information tool that can provide information on basically every single piece of hardware hidden underneath your PC case, be it the motherboard, the display adapter or a multimedia device


----------



## That Guy (Jul 13, 2013)

Be careful, Phantom.  We don't want another Sly Fox in here . . . layful:


----------



## Phantom (Jul 13, 2013)

???????? Sorry .........


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 13, 2013)

_Phants is very knowledgable with computers same as Gdad, i have learnt quite a bit from them._


----------



## That Guy (Jul 13, 2013)

Phantom said:


> ???????? Sorry .........



Just be glad you missed it.  We welcome your assistance.


----------

